# Eating Crow (the bird)



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Who's eaten crow, you know the bird that has a hunting season on it? I've read that crow is about un-edible and just taste like yuck. Is this true? Who eats crow and hunts crow of the table? I'm I mis-formed? I only eat what I kill, so I only kill what is tasty.

NEED Opinions!!!! Thanks


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2007)

We have crow season here but I don't know anyone who actually hunts them. Supposedly some places they are nuisance and peopel kill them more for the ridance.


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

I have never eaten crow, though they shouldn't be that much different than blackbirds you would think? :shrug: Blackbird pie is a real thing. 

Here is a link to 3 crow recipes:

http://bertc.com/three_crows.htm


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Love the receipies, that's great but who honestly is eating these crows....and better yet if no ones eating them, well why is there a season. Speak up ya'll.


----------



## wilderness1989 (Feb 23, 2006)

Eating a crow....yuck!!!!! If that works out for try a buzzard next I hear they are tasty. :icecream:


----------



## WildBillTN (Feb 1, 2006)

I'd rather eat the grits end out of a billy goat than to eat a crow! Yep, crow comes right before buzzard on my dining list.


----------



## bgak47 (Sep 4, 2003)

I've killed quite a few crows with the idea that I was helping farmers protect their crops. I never ate them. That's the reason that I quit shooting them. I came to the belief that a hunter should only kill what he's going to eat.


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

WildBillTN said:


> I'd rather eat the grits end out of a billy goat


what you do is take the grits end and a rock that weigh about the same. 
Boil the two together, and thow out the grits end of the billy goat....and eat the rock.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Years ago the Govenor of Arkansas tried to get the people of the state to start eating Crow to control the population.  Lets just say it didn't work out.

big rockpile


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

bgak47 said:


> I've killed quite a few crows with the idea that I was helping farmers protect their crops. I never ate them. That's the reason that I quit shooting them. I came to the belief that a hunter should only kill what he's going to eat.


Thats goes for me also.


----------



## sewtlm (Mar 22, 2006)

I was told that you put the crow and a brick in the same pan to bake.
Cook until the crow is ash and eat the brick.

They are not good eats.

The hunting season is to eliminate a nusuiance during the time that they can do the most damage to crops which they can do if allowed to over populate.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

We have to ladies who buy our crows for .50 each. One has said she cooks them the other isn't saying what she is doing with them. Before these ladies surfaced we improved our garden plot with them.
We hunt them to keep the population under control other wise they destroy crops at planting time and during the growning season depending on the crop. They also have been seen destroying song bird nest .
We also hunt them because it is a challange and improves our shooting skills.

 Al


----------



## Bear (Jan 25, 2005)

I don't eat crow nor do my buddies who also hunt them. But ever since I have personally seen them kill baby robins and pigeons right out of the nest, I blast every one I can right into the next ice age!


----------



## pasotami (Jun 1, 2006)

I have seen the crows here attack and kill the baby turkeys by grabbing the heads and wringing their necks. They are terrible on my place and really hard to hit.
The only thing I could think to do with crow as far as not being wasteful is to cook them up to feed the dog and cats.... my cats will eat one if they can catch them.

When you all hunt crow, do you use a call? I use to have a tape that would bring them all in but through out the years I have lost it and for that matter, I do not own a tape player any more.


----------



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

big rockpile said:


> Years ago the Govenor of Arkansas tried to get the people of the state to start eating Crow to control the population.  Lets just say it didn't work out.
> 
> big rockpile


Really? Gosh I didn't know that Crow would kill you. Or is it a birth control measure? Just kidding...control the population...get it?????

donsgal


----------



## Bear (Jan 25, 2005)

pasotami said:


> I have seen the crows here attack and kill the baby turkeys by grabbing the heads and wringing their necks. They are terrible on my place and really hard to hit.
> The only thing I could think to do with crow as far as not being wasteful is to cook them up to feed the dog and cats.... my cats will eat one if they can catch them.
> 
> When you all hunt crow, do you use a call? I use to have a tape that would bring them all in but through out the years I have lost it and for that matter, I do not own a tape player any more.


Get one of those owl decoys like they use in gardens and stick it out somewhere where crows can see it, and there is cover nearby for you to hide while dressed in camo. Can use a crow mouth call to get there attention. Crows absouletly hate owls and will harrass them to no end flying around the owl divebombing it and squawking there heads off. It only takes one crow to spot the owl and he'll alert his buddies for miles around. With all the crows attentions on the intruder it gives you alittle lead way to blast them.


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

I generally only kill to eat, but if they were wreaking havoc with my garden or livestock, I would have no qualms about dispatching such a varmint.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2007)

big rockpile said:


> Years ago the Govenor of Arkansas tried to get the people of the state to start eating Crow to control the population.  Lets just say it didn't work out.
> 
> big rockpile



Was that Govenor Bill (slick willie) Clinton you talkin about?


----------

